# 2 Questions



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

One question I have posted in my new blog entry:
http://lumberjocks.com/spunwood/blog/21250#comment-902807

The other has to do with getting a Central Machinery (Harbor Freight) band saw. Do I need to belong to the Inside track to get the best deal. I was thinking of just using Craigslist or checking the website for deals every now and then.

Hopefuly in a few months, I will find one for around $200…or am I just using magical thinking?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The potential for scoring something on Craig's List varies a lot by your geographical location. If you are in an area with a large population (e.g. Dallas) the odds are in your favor. I'm in Cedar Rapids, IA and my luck on Craig's List has not been good.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

You could also post a 'Want to buy' ad on Craig's list.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd keep looking on Craig's List. I found a Porter Cable 2 1/4 HP router with two router table tops and some other stuff for $50, 900 bft of dry walnut & cherry lumber for $0.50 bft, an unused bandsaw setter for a little over 1/2 what a new one costs and lots of other great deals. One site to search a single city or the entire Craig's List is: http://www.searchtempest.com

Just put in your zip code, keywords for what your looking for, the distance you are willing to drive to pick it up, (deselect e-bay to keep trash listings to a minimum), and if it's something unique where there will be a lot of cities without any items, click the link at the top (all results together) after the search loads. Remember people spell things strange sometimes. Try variations in spelling for the best results. I just did the search using 37146 for the zip and there are a lot of bandsaws near Pleasant View, TN for good prices. Good luck with your search.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help folks. I'll be patient and keep an eye out.
Brandon


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Harbor Freight's "Inside Track Club" sends members a monthly coupon flyer. If the bandsaw is in a flyer, the savings would probably pay for the membership fee. This months Inside Track flyer has a coupon for the bandsaw for $299. The coupon is good till 3/10 . I would keep looking on CL. Good luck. -Jack


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

My vote is for Craigslist. I bought my Steel City bandsaw new, then almost immediately after there was a Jet bandsaw on CL, same size, as good or better than the SC in my opinion, and a fourth of the price. I got too impatient on that one and it cost me.


----------

